# Aquarium



## margit (28. Sep. 2007)

Hallo liebe Leute
hat hier jemand ein Aquarium zu Hause und kann mir Tipps geben.
Ich möchte das Aquarium an die Wand hängen. Hätte gern ein grösseres. So 120 lang und vorne rund. Falls dies nicht möglich ist wäre die Alternative eines mitten  im Raum freistehend wo man rundum reinschauen kann. Bin nicht kompliziert aber ich hab immer so meine Vorstellungen. Je länger ich da im Forum herumstöbere um so mehr haben es mir die Fische angetan. Da für meinen Teich keine in Frage kommen wär ein Aquarium toll. Ist nicht das gleiche aber so hab ich auch im Winter was zui beobachten. 

Frauen und ihre Wünsche..............


----------



## kwoddel (28. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Aquarium*

Hallo
An der Wand hängen   120cm x ......das kannste vergessen, an der Wand stellen    aber anders????? Wird vom Gewicht wohl die Wand umwerfen oder du wohnst im Bunker. Nimm lieber die andere Alternative und stell es hin. Oder es gibt wirklich sowas, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. : : :


----------



## Regina (28. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Aquarium*

Hallo Margit,

ich bin seit meinem 10. Lebensjahr Aquarianer und habe schon einiges ausprobiert. Vielleicht kann ich dir ein kleines bisschen helfen.

Also an die Wand hängen stelle ich mir schwierig vor. Du brauchst auf jeden Fall einen Filter und da gibt es schon Probleme mit der Platzierung, weil der unterhalb des Aquariums stehen sollte.
Ein Wandeinbau wäre da das Beste  

Wenn du es als Raumteiler stellen willst, solltest du darauf achten, dass es breit genug ist. Viele Fische verstecken sich gerne hinter Steinen oder Pflanzen. In einem normalen Aquarium kann man eine Rückwand einbauen und hinten dann die größeren Pflanzen und Aufbauten platzieren. Bei einem Raumteiler muss man sich von der Mitte aus orientieren, was bei geringer Breite schwierig wird.

Es kommt halt auch noch darauf an welche Art von Fischen du halten willst und welche Ansprüche sie haben. Manche sind schreckhaft und brauchen Rückzugsmöglichkeiten, was bei einem Raumteiler schwierig ist.

Hast du dir schon überlegt welche Fische du halten willst?


----------



## margit (28. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Aquarium*

Hallo Frank 
Nein in einem Bunker wohne ich glaub nicht.  Hatte die Vorstellung das Aquarium  als 3D Bild zu platzieren. Wird wohl nicht gehen.

Hallo Regina
Ich habe in einem Prospekt ein 8eckiges Aquarium gesehen 85 x 85. Das könnte doch gehen wegen Tiefe. Fische möchte ich maximal 3 verschiedene Sorten. 2 Kleine Welse  für den Grund und 2 __ Schmerlen und noch so 8 kleine Fische den Namen hab ich mir nicht merken können. Möchte das Aquarium im Wohnzimmer plazieren nicht gerade als Raumteiler, sondern eher als Blickfang. Gibt es eventuell noch andere Formen einfach nur rechtechkig ist nicht das was ich wirklich möchte.


----------



## Regina (28. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Aquarium*

Hallo Margit,

es gibt auch noch andere Möglichkeiten


----------



## Annett (28. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Aquarium*

Hallo Margit,

Aquarien sind schon etwas spezieller als Teiche - durch die geringe Wassermenge eher auch mal etwas instabil.... Teiche mit geringem/ohne Besatz kann man schon mal ein paar Monate sich selbst überlassen (bis auf den Filter, falls vorhanden). Will man ein Aquarium ernsthaft betreiben, muss man schon etwas Zeit einplanen.

Als erstes solltest Du Dir m.M.n. im Klaren sein, wohin mit dem Becken.
Ein Platz direkt vor oder neben einem Fenster ist nicht so ideal... wachsen doch dann die Algen besonders gut und schön. 

Nächste Frage wäre: In welchem Wasserbereich möchtest Du Dich bewegen? Z.B. eher weiches Wasser, weil es vielleicht schon so aus der Leitung kommt (spart Kosten für Aufhärtung/Enthärtung). 
Bezüglich Besatz: Ich finde es z.B. toll, wenn die Fische in der im Aquarium gezeigten Zusammenstellung, so auch im freien Lebensraum vorkommen.

Jochen hat ein wirklich wunderschönes großes Aquarium - vielleicht stellt er mal einige Bilder davon hier ein.  Und er hat nicht nur das eine. Wasser macht anscheinend süchtig.  
Er kann sicher auch ein entsprechend gutes Forum empfehlen (hat es mir gegenüber schon erwähnt, aber ich komm ned mehr drauf ), denn nur wenige der Aquarien-Spezis treiben sich auch bei uns im Forum herum.


----------



## Iris S. (28. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Aquarium*



			
				margit schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Frank
> 2 Kleine Welse  für den Grund und 2 __ Schmerlen und noch so 8 kleine Fische den Namen hab ich mir nicht merken können.



Welche Welse sollen es denn sein? Viele Sorten sind Schwarmfische. Ich habe z.B. Otocinclus und davon sollte man mindestens 8 halten.

LG
__ Iris S.


----------



## jochen (28. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Aquarium*

Hallo Margit,

Mit einen Beitrag kann man dir nicht alleine Antworten,

Wirklich wichtig ist das dein Besatz zu den Wasserwerten passt,
wie schon beschrieben kommt es darauf an was du willst.
Am einfachsten machst du es dir wenn du dir die Wasserwerte von deinem Wasserversorger geben läßt von dem Wasser das aus deiner Leitung kommt (wichtige Grundwerte pH- Wert, GH, KH als Anfang) und dein Aquarium mit solchen Fischen besetzt die sich darin wohlfühlen.
Die Wassertemperatur die geeignet für deinen gewünschten Besatz sind, kannst du ja ohne große Mittel regeln.

Wenn du Fische halten möchtest die eine andere Wasserqualität bevorzugen, ist das natürlich auch zu machen, jedoch mit wesentlich mehr Aufwand an Zeit und Technik.
Du solltest darauf achten was für ein Verhalten deine gewünschten Fische haben, auch das ist sehr wichtig...Fressfeinde vermeiden.

Es gibt Einzelgänger (das Thema hatten wir ja erst... ), Fische die man paarweiße oder im Harem halten sollte, oder eben Schwarmfische.

Es gibt Fische die gerne in blanken "Steinburgen" leben, andere wieder in stark verkrauteten Becken.
Manche brauchen Strömung andere ein ruhiges Becken....und, und, und...

Also du siehst, wenn du dein Becken genießen willst solltest du viel beachten,
hier im Forum gibt es genügend Aquarianer, ja sogar einige Experten die dir sicherlich weiterhelfen.

Lies dich ein wenig ein,
und stelle deine Fragen ein, macht genausoviel Spaß zu helfen als zu den Teichfragen.

Tja, wasserpanschen macht süchtig,

Habe letzte Woche erst ein Seminar besucht das unter den Motto stand...

Was(s)erleben... 


Aso...,

Aquaristikforen gibt es mehr als genug,
ich bin hängengeblieben bei "Aquaristik im Detail", zwar ein sehr fachliches Forum, jedoch äußerst lesenswert,

bin da eher stiller User, tippsle hier ja schon genug....


----------



## margit (28. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Aquarium*

Hallo ihr Lieben

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten.

Ich habe 3 Möglichkeiten ein Aquarium aufzustellen.
1.   Massivlholzmöbel Grösse 160 x40 
Ich nehme an, man kann das Aquarium ein paar Zentimeter in der Breite auch drüber stehen lassen, oder?

2.   Massivholzmöbel Grösse 110x50
3.  Wand, könnte bis 120 cm Länge sein. Müsste dann aber die Polstergruppe verschieben, wäre aber kein Problem. Immer wieder mal anders stellen damit es nicht langweilig wird.  

Das mit den Fischen ist so ein Ding. Hab ein Buch gekauft mit 300 Sorten drin gefallen mir alle. 
z.B. Schlafanzugwels,Leoparden Panzerwels Hexenwels, Sterbas Panzerwels
auch Skalaren, Karfunkel Salmler und wie sie so alle heissen.


----------



## katja (28. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Aquarium*

hallo margit!

von regina angesteckt hatte ich auch mal eine zeitlang ein aquarium.

mir hatten es die buntbarsche aus dem malawisee angetan.

die mögen hartes wasser, welches bei uns aus der leitung kommt und sind recht aktiv, also interessant zum zuschauen!

desweiteren sind sie recht robust und werden auch wegen ihrer farbenpracht gern gehalten.

bin zwar gar nicht der profi, aber ich denke von skalaren, sowie diskus sollte man einem anfänger abraten. die sind wohl eher empfindlich..... 

regina hat übrigens ein recht großes mit genau diesen barschen. vielleicht hat sie ja ein bild davon? 

aber ich such auch mal  

hab eins gefunden, leider sieht man darauf keine fische:? 

aber man kann erkennen, dass z.b. diese fische gern aufbauten aus lochstein oder ähnlichem haben, in dessen höhlen sie dann ihr revier haben.

pflanzen haben sie zum teil zum fressen gern, andere werden grad rausgerupft und sind dann treibgut!  

was ich ganz irre fand ist, dass sie maulbrüter sind, d.h. das weibchen hat die eier und später die babys im maul, das kann man richtig gut sehen!
leider (oder zum glück?) kommen nicht viele durch, nur die, die sich gut verstecken, denn der rest der erwachsenen hat sie zum fressen gern! 

verschiedene arten dieser __ barsche bekommst du in jedem gut sortierten zoogeschäft, die gängigsten sind zum beispiel die yellows. heißen glaub ich richtig: labidochromis yellow.

vielleicht wären das fischis für dich?


----------



## jochen (28. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Aquarium*

Hallo Margit,

du solltest darauf achten das der Platz an dem dein aq. später stehen soll, so wenig wie möglich Sonneneinstrahlung bekommt...

dient gegen Algen.

Skalare...: 

Ich bin der volle Freak von Wildformskalare.

Ein anderer Weg, vielleicht zu einen Wunschaq. zu kommen wäre auch dieser.

Du suchst dir deinen _Lieblingsfisch_ aus , und richtest deine Wasserwerte, Beckengröße, Einrichtung und weiteren Besatz danach aus.
Für einen Anfänger ist es aber wesentlich einfacher wie schon oben beschrieben, du wählst deinen Besatz nach den gegebenen Wasserwerten, und richtest dein Aquarium passend ein.


----------



## Regina (28. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Aquarium*

Hallo Margit,

das mit dem "wo" draufstellen ist auch nicht so ohne. Zu klein darf der Schrank nicht sein. Du musst bedenken je nach Größe kommen da einige 100kg zusammen. Der Filter sollte nach Möglichkeit ja auch noch im Schank stehen. Also brauchst du Löcher für die Schläuche und den Strom.


----------



## Regina (28. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Aquarium*

Hallo Margit,

ich hab mal ein paar Bilder gemacht.


----------



## margit (28. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Aquarium*

Hallo ihr tollen Leute  

Danke für die vielen Infos. Ich werde mich jetzt mal einlesen.

Regina hast ein tolles Aquarium.  Gefällt mir sehr gut. 

Ich hab das Fischbuch schon 2x durchgeblättert und immer wieder komme ich auf die verschiedenen Welse. Sie gefallen mir mächtig. Dann aber wieder die Skalare die sind einfach irre. Da bin ich im Moment noch gar nicht schlüssig. 

Werde übers Wochenende den Standort bestimmen und die Grösse.


----------



## jochen (28. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Aquarium*

Hallo Margit,

Regina und Katja haben ja schon sehr schöne Aquarienbeispiele für härteres Wasser vorgestellt, wenn ich das richtig sehe sind das Afrikaner aus den Malawisee.

Aus unserer Wasserleitung kommt eher weiches Wasser,
KH 4 , GH 6 den pH Wert __ senke ich auf ca. 6,7 mit einer CO 2 - Anlage, eigentlich überhaupt nicht kompliziert.

Unter diesen Voraussetzungen hat es mich bei unseren 470 ltr. Becken in die Südamerikaecke verschlagen, ich halte in diesen Becken nur Fische aus diesen Erdteil, bei den Pflanzen und Garnelen sehe ich das nicht so streng... 

Hier ein paar Bilder kurz nach der Einfahrphase, in dieser Zeit verwendete ich ausschließlich schnellwachsende Pflanzen um die Algenbildung vorzubeugen,
später wurden __ Vallisnerien und Echinodorusarten eingepflanzt, diese Pflanzen sind geeignet für Becken die man mit Skalaren besetzen möchte.

 

da auch später L- Welse und Corydoras (Panzerwelse) eingesetzt wurden, habe ich ein Höhlensystem aus Steinaufbauten integriert mit PVC Rohren eingebaut...

 

um eine bessere Tiefenwirkung zu erreichen wurde eine Terrasse erstellt...

 

nun konnten einige Welse einziehen, als erstes otocinclus niger, dann die corydoras melini, die unsere Kinder liebevoll Olsenbande nennen... 

 

nun aktuelle Bilder von heute,
das Aquarium ist nicht mehr so chemisch rein wie nach der Einfahrzeit... ,
im Großen und Ganzen jedoch in einen guten Zustand,
nach zu viel Trockenfutter haben momentan die Tellerschnecken das "Sagen", ich denke jedoch das "der Schaden" behoben werden kann.
Die Wasserwerte sind OK., Algen kommen und gehen je nach Fütterung,
da ich aber momentan die Skalare stark füttern muß, sind schon Algen vorhanden, besonders auf den Steinaufbauten, was mir jedoch gefällt.

 

nun die Fischis nach dem ich das Aquarium gerichtet habe, die Skalare.

 ...  ... 

wichtig große Wurzeln die Reviere bilden, am besten senkrecht aufgestellt, wie geschrieben Vallisnerien und Echinodorusarten als Bepflanzung.

Hier noch ein L- __ Wels 144
genannt Homer Simson... 

 

tja und doch noch einige Asiaten als Putzkollone..Amanogarnelen...

 

weiterer Besatz,
ein großer Schwarm  (40 Stück) Neonsalmler,
und verschiedene Arten von L- Welsen.

zum Schluß noch ein Bild bei der Dämmerung...

 

tja nebenbei plage ich mich noch mit drei weiteren Nanobecken und den Gartenteich herum,
so langsam bekomme ich schon Flossen, Schuppen habe ich schon lange...  

tja es gibt so viele Arten von Aquarien, die Entscheidung wird bestimmt für dich schwierig...

viel Spaß beim planen...


----------



## Olli.P (28. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Aquarium*

Hi Margit,

bei sehr hartem Wasser kannst du auch Tanganjikabuntbarsche einsetzen.... 

Auch hier gibt es sehr schöne Tiere................... 

Ich hatte zum Schluß ein Aquarium von der Größe 150x60x60 mit einigen sehr schönen Tropheus.......... 

Die sahen so aus..........

Und Hier der Link wo du dann fast alle Tropheus Arten ansehen kannst.............: 

Leider musste ich dieses sehr schöne Hobby leider aus Zeitmangel ( Wäre jetzt zu persönlich das hier zu erklären.....) aufgeben.....


----------



## margit (28. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Aquarium*

Hallo Jochen

das ist der Wahnsinn dein Aquarium, das ist genau mein Geschmack. Du hast da verschiedene Welse drin, in dem Fall kann man mehrere Sorten Welse nehmen. Welse gefallen mir am besten und als 2. natürlich Skalare.

Mein Leitungswasser hat 9 dhg und ph 7-8. Habe kurz vor Büroschluss noch angerufen. Ist weiches Wasser.

Und mach doch mal ein Foto von dir möchte sehen wie deine Flossen aussehen .  
Vielleicht wachsen mir dann auch mal welche  
Spass beiseite, bin sehr beeindruckt.
Vielen vielen Dank für die tollen Bilder und die Anregungen. Bin schon ganz nervös und kann es wie immer kaum erwarten.

Kannst du mir noch Adressen angeben wo es spezielle Aquariumformen gibt. Woha habe ich schon. Gibts noch mehr von diesen.


----------



## margit (28. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Aquarium*

Hallo Olaf

die __ Barsche sind aber auch toll. Ich hab mich aber schon verliebt Welse und Skalare


----------



## Olli.P (29. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Aquarium*

Hi Margit,

ja, das sind auch schöne Tiere, da wir aber hier ein sehr hartes Wasser aus der Leitung bekommen, 16 dgh: 

War uns das irgendwann zu kostenintensiv das Wasser immer aufzubereiten daher sind wir dann eben auf die __ Barsche umgestiegen 

Da brauchten wir dann nur noch beim Tww den Schlauch ins Aquarium rein und Wasser marsch.........

Und das haben wir nicht bereut, im gegenteil, wenn man bei den Tieren die Brutpflege Live vom Sofa aus miterleben kann, das ist schon wirklich sehr interessant


----------



## margit (29. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Aquarium*

Hallo Olaf
Ja wer die Wahl hat, hat die Qual. Nein, wirklich ich finde soviele Fische toll.
Mein Stand heute ist noch nicht sehr viel weiter wie gestern  Die Bestimmung wo genau das Aquarium stehen soll ist noch nicht vom Tisch. Fängt schon an ich möchte es über meinem bestehenden Möbel. Man müsste eine Chromstahlkonstruktion rundumbauen ca 1m hoch darauf dann das Aq. und in der Mitte von dieser Konstruktion von oben her einen Unterschrank dranbauen wegen dem Filter. Der dürfte dann sogar bis zu meinem darunterstehenden Möbel reichen. Meine bessere Hälfte meint geht nicht. Neben dem Sofa wärs nach ihm passend. Hm also bin am surfen wie verrückt ob ich ne Firma finde die meine Idee eventuell so umsetzen kann.


----------



## margit (26. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Aquarium*

Hallo allerseits

gebe wieder mal einen Zwischenbericht.
Stand heute ist: Der Platz ist bestimmt wo das AQ hin kommt. Da ich aber meine Vorstellungen habe, beauftragte ich einen AQbauer damit er mir ein AQ nach Mass anfertigt. Offerte steht aber noch aus.
In der Zwischenzeit konnte ich es nicht lassen  mir 2 Becken anzuschaffen.


 
dies wär ein 30l Becken

 
und dann noch ein 60l Becken​
Und jetzt bin ich am ausprobieren, Pflanzen richtig zu positionieren. Aber ständig werden meine Pulloverärmel nass, warum wohl  
Und immer wieder schwimmt mal eine herum vom vielen herumzupfen.


----------



## jochen (26. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Aquarium*

Hallo Margit,

Vorsicht...die Sucht geht um... 


Das 60 er scheint ein Te.ra Aqua Art zu sein,

ein sehr schönes Becken...

könntest du dich mal in der Schweiz umhören ob es die Becken auch in 22 ltr. Form gibt...,
die Becken gibt es In Deutschland nur in 60 er und 30 er Ausführung,
in Holland jedoch in 22 er Form.

In deinen 30 er würde ich noch einen Zweig mit Javamoos einbringen.

Viel Spaß beim Einfahren....  , des Beckens.

Habe mir heute auch ein paar Neuzugänge angeschafft,

Anentome helena...cooool.

  

und noch ein zartes Pflänzchen,

Nymphoides aquatica


----------



## margit (26. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Aquarium*

Hi Jochen
so cool die Schnecke und die Pflanze auch? Werd mich mal umschauen wegen dem Becken.


----------



## Steingarnele (3. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Aquarium*

Hallo Margit,

leider hatte ich eine harte Woche, und heute erst Zeit mir mal so einiges rein zu ziehen. Ich habe mir mal das Thema hier durch gelesen, und hätte da so einiges für dich. Leider sind mir meine Favoriten abhanden gekommen, wegen eines PC Crash, daruch muss ich viel wieder von vorn suchen.  
Hier mal die Seite eines Aquabauers, der meiner Meinung nach beste Arbeit leistet. klick Der Beitrag "Aquarienbau" ist auch sehr schön, man braucht nur viel Zeit zum lesen.  Seine Frau kenne ich von >hier< wo man auch gut geholfen bekommt. Leider ist bei mir die Zeit der vielen Becken vorbei, waren ja nur 7 *lach*  weil ja nun der Teich noch dazu gekommen ist. Aber ich kann dir ja mal ein paar Bilder zeigen, wo du vielleicht etwas gefallen daran finden kannst. 
    

Zu sehen sind das: 375 Liter, 3x12 Liter, 160 Liter, u. 212 Liter


----------



## jochen (3. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Aquarium*

Hallo Matze,

solche Links sollte man hier nicht einstellen...   

das erhöht die Suchtgefahr...  

noch ein paar Bilder von meinen Lieblingen...

 ... ... 


und die kennst du ja... 
einer meiner Garnelenmamis, die Eier sind gut zu erkennen...


----------



## Steingarnele (3. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Aquarium*

Hallo Jochen,

na meine Lieblinge sehen schon wieder anders aus.     	 Botia macracanthus
Bei den Garnelen rennen auch viele Weibchen mit Eiern rum, nur sehe ich die Jungen kaum.   
Wie sieht es denne bei deinen Gelben Ancistrus aus, haben die schon wieder Junge?

PS.: der Baum wartet noch auf dich.


----------



## chromis (3. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Aquarium*

Hi Jochen,
macht sich die Anentome schon über die __ Schnecken her?

Dann hab ich hier auch noch ein paar Fotos von meinen Rotrücken, die sind schon ein wenig älter als Deine Tiere.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## margit (3. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Aquarium*

Hallo Matze

habe eben den Beitrag angeschaut. Gigantisch. Danke für den Tipp.

So gross wird mein AQ aber nicht, sonst müssten wir einwenig das Wohnzimmer vergrössern 

Aber ist mega das Ding. 
Jetzt hab ich aber eckige Augen voll lauter schauen....
und wieder viele Ideen............. Hilfe


----------



## Steingarnele (3. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Aquarium*

Hallo Margit,

ich hoffe doch das ich dir ein wenig weiter helfen konnte.  Stimmt der Beitrag zu dem Bau dem Aquarium's ist gigantisch, aber auch recht Informativ.  
Lasse dir beim Planen viel Zeit, und bedenke das du noch Anfänger auf diesem Gebiet bist. Also steige nicht gleich zu hoch ein, am Anfang machen es auch schon ein paar einfache Fische. Bei Fragen stehen wir dir mit Sicherheit immer zur Verfügung, du kannst ja auch per PN fragen.


----------



## jochen (3. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Aquarium*

Hallo,

@ Matze,

Die L144 haben seitdem nicht mehr abgelaicht,
das Männchen putzt zwar noch fleißig Höhlen aber das Weibchen geht einfach nicht darauf ein... :evil ...

alles andere per PN,
aber heute nimmer... 

@ Rainer,

man erkennt sehr schön den Altumknick bei deinen Skalaren,

bei meinen leider noch nicht so gut zu erkennen, soll sich ja im Alter ändern...

bei meinen erkennt man jetzt sehr gut die angedeuteten Binden zwischen den vier Hauptquerbinden, und läßt mich daher hoffen das es wirklich Wildformen sind.
Das Wechselspiel der Querbinden funzt schon fast wie bei Chamälions... 

Die __ Schnecken werden täglich weniger... 

@ Margit,

da ich ja weiß das du dich für Skalare interessierst, bist du sicher nicht erbost das wir auf unsere Tiere in deinen Beitrag eingehen.


----------



## margit (4. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Aquarium*

@ Jochen

Nein, hab gar nichts dagegen. Sind sehr sehr schöne Fische.

@ Rainer
Der Skalar auf dem 1. Bild gefällt mir sehr.


----------



## Steingarnele (4. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Aquarium*

Hallo Margit,

da du dich so für Skalare, und Welse interessierst, gebe ich dir mal etwas zum lesen. Damit du auch eine leichte Ahnung bekomst, welche Voraussetzung diese Fische stellen.  
Skalar
L-Welse
Panzerwelse
Achso, und bedenke das du das Aquarium auch mal sauber machen musst, da kann bei einem großen Becken schonmal der halbe Tag drauf gehen.


----------



## margit (4. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Aquarium*

Hallo Matze

Ja kann mir denken, dass das Reinigen eines Beckens etwas länger dauert. Habe aber kein Problem damit.  

Wo ich mir eher Gedanken mache , was ist wenn mal die Technik aussteigt. Z.B. Filter. Wie lange können denn die Fischis überleben.


----------



## Steingarnele (4. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Aquarium*



			
				margit schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Matze
> Wo ich mir eher Gedanken mache , was ist wenn mal die Technik aussteigt. Z.B. Filter. Wie lange können denn die Fischis überleben.



Hallo Margit,

das kommt eigentlich auf die Größe des Becken's, Menge der Pflanzen, und auf die Besatzdichte an. (1-2 Tage sollte das schon gehen, will mich da aber nicht festlegen!) Normal halten die Filter eigentlich, nur habe ich bei den Ehei. (Professionel II) Filtern gemerkt, das diese nach ein paar Jahren anfangen undicht zu werden, und oben auslaufen. Die Heizungen haben eine hoch Qualität, ich hab seit 10 Jahren die Selbe drin.   Was aber eher schwächelt, ist das Licht.  
Du kannst ja hier mal eine E-Mail schreiben, und deine Fragen stellen. Da wird dir mit Sicherheit geholfen.


----------



## margit (4. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Aquarium*

Hallo Matze
Danke fürs Info. Was hältst du von Aqua El Filter?

Bis jetzt ist auch noch nicht definitiv raus wie gross das AQ wird.


----------



## Steingarnele (4. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Aquarium*

Hallo Margit,

ich kenne die Filter nur von hören, sagen! Sie sollen nicht schlecht sein, aber ich  persönlich, betreibe nur Ehei.. Außenfilter in den großen Becken. Nur in den kleinen werden die günstigen Hamburgermattenfilter mit Luftheber von mit betrieben, da diese einen langen Wartungsintervall haben.
Such dir erst mal einen Aquabauer, mach einen Plan wie groß das Becken werden soll, und dann kannst du nach der Technik Ausschau halten. Jochen und ich werden dir sicher mit Rat, weiter zur Seite stehen.


----------



## Annett (5. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Aquarium*

Moin.

Zu Eh..mfiltern kann ich mich Matze bedingt anschließen. 
Ja, die Dichtungen werden irgendwann undicht. Aber ist das nicht normal, dass Gummi irgendwann den Weichmacher los ist? 

Mir ist das auch je einmal mit der Hauptdichtung und der für das Steigrohr passiert - ist natürlich blöd, wenn es Samstag abend beim Filterreinigen passiert und schon alles zu hat. Ansonsten sind Ersatzteile hier in D kein Problem. Im nächsten Zooladen hatten sie die große Dichtung und die kleine hatte ich noch in einem anderen Filter. Hab dann einfach nachbestellt.

Ansonsten laufen die bei mir seit vielen Jahren ohne Probleme. Der älteste Filter dürfte jetzt ungefähr 9 oder 10 Jahre auf dem Buckel haben und schnurrt wie ein Kätzchen - nur viel leiser.  
Bis auf die Filterwatte und die besagten Dichtungen habe ich da noch nie was austauschen müssen. Bissle Pflege vorausgesetzt, halten die sicher ewig.
Ich besitze nur die eckigen... nicht die günstigeren, runden!

Würde sie immer wieder kaufen und hab derzeit noch einen viel zu großen hier rumstehen, der gerade mal 4Wochen gelaufen ist.... werd den wohl mal zu ebay geben müssen, damit Platz wird.


----------



## margit (20. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Aquarium*

Hallo
also ich grabe nochmal aus 

So jetzt ist es soweit, habe endlich, dank Jochen's Hilfe, mein Traumaquarium.
Die Masse dieses Beckens 200x80x70
 ​


----------



## jochen (21. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Aquarium*

Hi Margit...

Das ist der Teich im Wohnzimmer...

Klasse...


----------



## Platinium76 (21. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Aquarium*

hi, 

sehr schönes Becken....

wie filterst du jetzt ?

ich betreibe mein 180 cm becken mit einem Eck-HMF seit 2 jahren und läuft super gut...


----------



## margit (21. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Aquarium*

Hallo  Sascha

Schönes Becken hast du. Ich freu mich auch schon, wenn endlich Fische reinkommen.

Das Becken wird mit 2 Innenfilter betrieben.


----------



## Vera44 (27. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Aquarium*

Hallo Sascha!
Dein Aquarium sieht super aus.  

Diskus sind einfach die schönsten Fische für´s Aquarium!


----------



## Teichfutzi (28. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Aquarium*

Moin!
Wollte nochmal darauf eingehen, wie lange Fische *Überleben*, wenn die Technik ausfällt.
Ein Bekannter hatte mal ein Aquarium, das er irgendwann ausgeschaltet hat, ohne sich um Fische zu kümmern. 
Nach einem Viertel Jahr hatte noch eine Prachtschmerle überlebt. Ich hab die Maße nicht im Kopf, der Raum muss wohl das ganze Jahr über beheizt gewesen sein und irgendwas hat der Fisch da wohl zu fressen gefunden, ich vermute mal, __ Schnecken, und anfänglich die toten Fische, die es nicht geschafft haben. Ich habe es leider erst hinterher erfahren, sonst hätte ich natürlich was dagegen unternommen, ich selbst finde es sehr furchtbar, sowas zu machen


----------



## margit (16. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Aquarium*

Hallo

wollt euch mal Gioia  zeigen, was sie so im Winter macht, wenn der Teich zu kalt ist zum plantschen.

Hier noch ein Bewohner  meines Beckens.


----------



## jochen (16. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Aquarium*

Hi Margit,

schon cool wie sich Gioia verhält,

und...:shock

das ist ja der Wahnsinn was deine jungen Rotrücken schon für eine Farbe haben...


----------

